

Why is iCloud Free? - cnolden
http://512pixels.net/why-is-icloud-free/

======
cnolden
iCloud isn't totally free -- it just has a free tier. Charging $20/year for an
additional 10 GB of storage is pretty on par with Dropbox's $99.00/year for 50
GB. Seems like that revenue model is working for Dropbox... so why not iCloud?

